# Picture of my inventory thus far...



## Tony-cl (Jun 26, 2007)

I had to do a little cleaning and decided to see what I had accumulated over the past several months. Since I had everything out, I figured I would take a picture and share my collection with Cigar Live. So here it is...


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice! Amazing how fast they accumulate.


----------



## mphilipp (Jul 19, 2007)

very nice.... Those bolivars look fantastic..YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!Partagas as well.


----------



## drscholl14 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice stash man! The winter has taken a toll on my stash as it has dwindled a bit. But I hope to add on again during the summer. Nice pics!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice stash. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice selection! if you need help slimming it down, you know what to do.... look, in the sky... its a bird, its a plane, its hiroshima all over again! lol. just kidding
...but if you want to, i doubt anyone would object! enjoy anyways


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

What size of humidor do you have??


----------



## PAM64 (Feb 6, 2008)

Partagas=yummy


----------



## Paesano (Jan 5, 2008)

WOW, nice quilt! LOL 
Awesome stash you got there man. What is the big pile? T


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

What a lovely bunch off... no not coconuts - leaves brother leaves!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nice stash you've accumulated there! Thanks for thinking of us and snapping a pic whilst you had everything splayed out on the bed.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice and yes those bolivars do look great


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice stash


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

wow, thats alotta good smoke.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hello of a stash!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

That will differently keep you busy for a good while--nice pics, very nice indeed!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Really nice stash for sure


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

Very good start to your collection...


----------



## degarbie (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn, those look good. Nice pics  Thanks!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Agreed...they accumulate fast for sure.,..thats why I always reccommend a larger humi purchase than you think you need. I have 3 humis at home and two travel humis with stiks in all of them...and a large shipment comming next week. my take will be another 144 sticks.


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice selection.


----------



## Chewer D-cl (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a good party!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet collection!!! They add up quick


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the slippery slope of cigar smoking/collecting!!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

That all looks like top shelf smokes. Very diversified. Anyone would be proud to have that selection.

Can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

La Costa Nostra....it is addicting.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that looks like a great collection
there are some real winners in there


----------



## speedytt (Feb 4, 2008)

wow,

get the lighters!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some great looking sticks! Can't really say the same about the bedspread LOL


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that stray ryj on the left is looking great. you know the one.*


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

Not nearly enough...

I say buy buy buy!

LOL

Nice lookin collection there bubba


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Herf at Tony's!!!!

Just kiddin' - that's a great collection. Keep going!


----------

